# liquor tower



## dieselarmy13

Alright, first off I'm new here. I grew up with model trians my whole life (all scales and gauges) mostly HO. Ever since I joined the military, everything has been in storage, but never forgotten. 

Now for my current dillema. I've been bit by the bug again, and had a question. I would really like a water tower that would dispense liquids of a mature nature :laugh: into a glass on a flatbed. I have decided to go G Scale, as this is the obvious choice for this. Has anybody here done or seen this done, and if so do you have pic's? I'm not looking to spend a whole lot of money, as you may know, we don't make a whole lot in my line of work. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.

By the way, I was looking at Aristocrafts water tower. I think this just might do the job, but I'm not sure.


----------



## tworail

LGB has something you might want in G scale.. I'm just trying to remember exactly what it is.

The basic tank cars you can put liquid into and there is a spigot to release the fluids 

LGB's stuff is sturdy enough you can put a glass onto, I've seen somewhere in a restaurant bar, the owner used to serve drinks to his patrons by putting the glass on a flat car with a small loco and sending it down the line. Something we all should have in our houses


----------



## shaygetz

Welcome to the forum, here's what you're looking for >>> http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/ari/ari71031.htm


----------



## dieselarmy13

Yep, thats the one. I had just never found a description of it before, so I did not know if it was funtional. Now if I can just figure out a way to get this thing to work from my recliner....


----------



## tworail

dieselarmy13 said:


> Yep, thats the one. I had just never found a description of it before, so I did not know if it was funtional. Now if I can just figure out a way to get this thing to work from my recliner....


 :thumbsup:

Let us know what you come up with.


----------



## ntrainlover

you could use a wireles controll and button.:laugh:


----------



## alfalfa

That's a cool idea I never would have thought of. :thumbsup:


----------



## sptrains.com

I had an LGB beer barrel car that did the same thing, it was pretty cool around Christmas time, but was lost in a fire.

Remember kids - water your trees!


----------



## ntrainlover

sptrains.com said:


> I had an LGB beer barrel car that did the same thing, it was pretty cool around Christmas time, but was lost in a fire.
> 
> Remember kids - water your trees!


HA HA
Water your trees.


----------



## Boston&Maine

sptrains.com said:


> Remember kids - water your trees!


That is too bad, Christmas tree fires suck 

We have a fake tree every year now, so there is no need to water it, LOL... Apparently everyone around here got sick of picking up all the needles that a real tree would shed, _oh_... I was completely agaist switching over to a fake tree, but of course no one ever listens to me










Anyways, have you progessed on this at all OP?


----------



## alfalfa

Jeez, your christmas tree caught fire in the house. 

I used to around in a big flatbed truck gathering peoples dicarded trees and burning them in a huge fire pit I had on a farm. Those babies go up quick.
Now I do the fake tree with tons of decorations soo it kinda looks real. 

I remember have real trees as a kid and dealing with fallen needles that got stuck in the carpet for months afterward.


----------

